# Game Warden Caught on Camera



## GA Hunter

Got him!!!  Got a game warden on my trail cam a couple of weeks ago.  He was doing some scouting around my farm while I wasn't there.  Seems he was interested in peeking into my trough feeder to see what was there.  Unfortunately all of the feed had been eaten by the coons and possum's.  I was gonna post the picture, but figured he'd recognize the place and feeder and it might cause more harm than good.  Anyway, if he's reading this forum, the feeders will be long gone before bow season arrives.  I guess I'll be seeing him come the middle of September??


----------



## Flintlock1776

*Ok*

 

LOL


----------



## Goat

Post the pic


----------



## kbotta




----------



## davidhelmly

He's just doing his job.


----------



## Phillip Thurmond

"he is just doing his job"

I don't agree with that.  Has a complaint been made?  have there been reports of illegal hunting going on?  Is it his job to just come on your property and snoop around?  I don't think so.  And if it were my property I would tell him in uncertain terms Don't call me I'll call you when and if I needed him.  His job is to uphold the law.  No laws were broken or had been broken.  Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Nugefan

has anyone just gotten out of the club under bad terms ?????

I think they have to get some sort of a tip.....

how can they keep tabs on all the forest and wildlife when they are streached so thin....


----------



## Son

*caught*

I have some good friends that are retired gamewardens. Supersnoops, that's what they were.
They have lots of little tricks in their arsenal that work to catch the unsuspecting.
But I agree, shouldn't be snooping just to be snooping.


----------



## davidhelmly

Phillip Thurmond said:
			
		

> "he is just doing his job"
> 
> I don't agree with that.  Has a complaint been made?  have there been reports of illegal hunting going on?  Is it his job to just come on your property and snoop around?  I don't think so.  And if it were my property I would tell him in uncertain terms Don't call me I'll call you when and if I needed him.  His job is to uphold the law.  No laws were broken or had been broken.  Just my 2 cents worth.


I'm not 100% sure but I don't think they need anyones permission to check out your property and I am 100% sure that he would not care what you told him. How many people that are hunting over bait or otherwise breaking  the law are going to call the warden and invite him over. You are right that it is his job to uphold the law so if you don't have anything to hide what's the big deal. He may catch someone trespassing on your land or stealing your hard earned deer stand. My 2 cents.


----------



## GA Hunter

*Caught*

Actually, it is my private farm, and there aren't members.  The trough feeders I put out in February are the first feeders that have been on the property since we bought it 7 years ago.  This is also the first time in 7 years that a kernel of corn has been on the property.  As a matter of fact, the folks we bought it from still own about 600 acres around us and they have never used bait.  I'm gonna post his picture on the barn so he can see it next time he snoops around.


----------



## 308winchester

*last year*

we had been baiting hogs and got a pic of mr green jeans and his boot . then about three weeks latter after all was gone we went turkey hunting for the opener and sure enough ... here he comes around 9:30 ... walked right by me . i howl at him and scared the begeebees out of him . he looked around foe bait but there was none , you know how those pigs are //// gone . hehe  needless to say i havent been back ... just dont like knowing that someone may come walking by at anytime . i like to hunt without being disturbed .


----------



## orion1mdl

I tend to agree with Nugefan. Someone may have dropped a dime on you for one reason or another.

I'd be tempted to give the officer a call, and just say that it was brought to my attention that he had been on my property, looking around. I'd say I was sorry to have missed him, but if he'd like to come back out. I'd be happy to show him around and answer any questions he might have.

It's been my experience that getting to know the warden in your area, and letting him, (or her) get know you, others that will be hunting there, and your property,  can go a long way in reducing problems in the future.


----------



## trailhunter

*They are held to the same requirements*

They are held to the same requirements as all law enforcement officers.  

For the most part, they do the best job that they can with the resources available to them and are an asset to our our sport.  

That being said, if you think its exciting getting a picture of one during turkey season, just wait until you get a picture of one out of season on posted property (after several weeks of having your cameras mysteriously cut off or covered up when you check them).

th


----------



## Briar

I know that in my neck of the woods they do fly overs in a helicopter to spot bait when the leaves are off the trees . Then start bustin' when turkey season opens . There is also a "open field " doctrine in the laws which says law enforcement can go walkin' and lookin' as long as it's not on the "curtilage" of your residence .  They can come look all they want on my property . Keeps out the poachers !


----------



## deertracker1

I think that the game wardens have a very dangerous job I know in my neck of the woods I would not want to go walking on someone's property in or out of hunting season.


----------



## Dub

Go ahead and post his pics...we could all use a good laugh.


----------



## Goat

Post em


----------



## Paddle

*"open field " doctrine*



			
				Pole Axer said:
			
		

> I know that in my neck of the woods they do fly overs in a helicopter to spot bait when the leaves are off the trees . Then start bustin' when turkey season opens . There is also a "open field " doctrine in the laws which says law enforcement can go walkin' and lookin' as long as it's not on the "curtilage" of your residence .  They can come look all they want on my property . Keeps out the poachers !




I ran across the "South Dakota Lockout" on the Ranchers.net site. They are fighting this "open field" doctrine. Sounds like you know a little about this. 

I'm about 50/50 on the subject. I have nothing to hide, but I don't want them to walk in and spook Deer or Turkey just to check me. I'd be glad to show them around the place and show them where all the stands are at.  

I wonder if South Dakota gets that "open field" act changed how it will affect the rest of the states?


----------



## Throwback

Oh lord here we go again...........

The second most discussed topic on here right after baiting, and usually involving baiting. 




T


----------



## tony2001577

post the picture !!!!


----------



## rex upshaw

wardens don't need any reason to come on to private land.  they  have more authority than any other type of law enforcement.  as much as i hate them snooping on our property, i would rather know that they are trying to catch people doing something illegal.  i would guess they catch a ton of people, doing illegal baiting, without ever being told that the hunters were doins so.  we have had the warden come on our property on a couple of occasions, without anyone saying that we had feed out.  i don't like them snooping on our property, but we have never had any issues, so they haven't caused us any problems.


----------



## PFDR1

*Post the Picture*

I "Tripple Dog Dare Ya".


----------



## trailhunter

rex upshaw said:
			
		

> wardens don't need any reason to come on to private land.  they  have more authority than any other type of law enforcement.



This is incorrect.  They have the same constitutional requirements to follow as all Georgia law enforcement officers.

I would suggest contacting an attorney if there is ever an issue or problem.

th


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Phillip ThurmondHis job is to uphold the law.   .

[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Thats what he was doing !!!!
> 
> How can he  uphold the Law, if he can't search to find Laws broken???
> 
> Argue with him all you want, but if he wants to walk your land, I bet he will..


----------



## Madsnooker

I can't stand Wardens, They think they are all that and are above the law. All they do is harrass people just trying to get a little meat for the table. They have no business walking around on someones property uninvited.

Atleast they keep the adreniline pumping when I'm out at night with the light and a little hardware under the seat.





















Ok, I was just thinking out load what a poacher must think about Wardens. 

As for me, they can walk on our property anytime they want. I commend them for the job they do on such limited resources including their pay.


----------



## AntlerAddict

The State of Georgia owns the game, not the landowner.  They can go anywhere anytime.


----------



## Boudreaux

trailhunter said:
			
		

> This is incorrect.  They have the same constitutional requirements to follow as all Georgia law enforcement officers.
> 
> I would suggest contacting an attorney if there is ever an issue or problem.
> 
> th



So, does anyone KNOW the real story?  Does a warden have to have probable cause or a warrent to search property?  I don't KNOW, but have always been told that they have much more flexibility than other law enforcement concerning searches.

So, does anyone actually KNOW the law here?


----------



## Throwback

trailhunter said:
			
		

> This is incorrect.  They have the same constitutional requirements to follow as all Georgia law enforcement officers.
> 
> I would suggest contacting an attorney if there is ever an issue or problem.
> 
> th



Here are their powers: 
27-1-20. 
(a) In addition to the powers enumerated in Code Sections 27-1-18 and 27-1-19, conservation rangers shall have all the powers previously vested in any other law enforcement officers within the department including, but not limited to, the following: 
(1) To enforce all laws, rules, and regulations pertaining to wildlife and to boating safety and as otherwise provided; 
(2) To execute all warrants and search warrants for the violation of the laws, rules, and regulations pertaining to wildlife or to boating safety; 
(3) To serve subpoenas issued for the examination, investigation, and trial of all offenses against the laws, rules, and regulations pertaining to wildlife or to boating safety; 
(4) To arrest without warrant any person found violating any of the laws, rules, and regulations pertaining to wildlife or to hunting, fishing, or boating; 
(5) To seize and take possession of all wildlife or parts thereof taken, caught, killed, captured, possessed, or controlled or which have been shipped or are about to be shipped at any time and in any manner or for any purpose contrary to the laws, rules, and regulations pertaining to wildlife; 
(6) To go upon property outside of buildings, posted or otherwise, in the performance of their duties; 
(7) To carry firearms while performing duties pertaining to wildlife; 
(8) To seize as evidence, without warrant, any device other than a boat, vehicle, or aircraft when they have cause to believe that its possession or use is in violation of any of the provisions of the laws or regulations dealing with wildlife. For the purposes of this Code section, 'device' includes any light, hunting apparatus, or fishing or netting gear or tackle; 
(9) To enter and inspect any commercial cold storage warehouse, ice house, locker plant, butcher shop, or other plant or building for the purpose of determining whether wildlife is being kept or stored therein in violation of the wildlife laws or regulations; and
(10) To exercise the full authority of peace officers while in the performance of their duties. 
(b) Unless inconsistent with this title, whenever any statute pertaining to an agency whose functions are assigned to the department refers to law enforcement personnel of that agency, that reference applies to conservation rangers. 

-------------------------------------


FYI, A police officer can go into open fields also. The difference is a game warden has it specifically written into their powers.


T


----------



## Briar

In South Dakota the " open field " doctrine means they are talking about anyone just stopping by and hunting your land without permission . Unless you have it marked with posted signs and legally posted (I don't know how they "legally " post it ) anyone can hunt your land without permission . I'm a Deputy Sheriff . Where the saying that Wardens have more authority comes from the fact that they can enforce all the traffic laws  and game laws .A State Trooper only does traffic ,a GBI agent only does criminal . All county and city officers can not enforce game laws . We have to call the Warden if we catch people  tresspassing or poaching . We can detain them while he comes but he makes the case based on our report . They are trained in all the traffic laws and game laws . Where as other officers only learn their specific area of law . Basically a Warden can charge you with any law , DUI, BUI, domestic violence ,tresspassing ect .....Any officer can go through the woods or fields without a search warrant or probably cause . I've been to several week long classes on this subject and still have only a vague idea of what is and is not legal . It all hinges on if a reasonable person has an "expectation"  of privacy in the location the officer goes . Curtliage around the residence is protected . What curtilage actually  is , is  a very grey area . I had a friend that went to serve a paper on a man at his residence , went to the door and knocked and nobody came to the door . He stepped around the corner to look in the window to see if anyone was there and saw marijuana plants . Got a warrant made a case and lost in court because he could legally be on the front porch, but when stepped around the corner it was a illegal search and seizure . The court said that the offender had a expectation of privacy because nobody could legally go around his house .


----------



## wildlands

Yall  wonder how they know without getting a tip. As one game warden told me all he has to do is go to walley world and watch the corn come out. He gets the tag number and runs it then goes and checks thier property. If they are in hunting clothes he might even just follow them out to were the property is. As someone has said they have many tricks.


----------



## trailhunter

Throwback said:
			
		

> Here are their powers:
> 27-1-20.
> (a) In addition to the powers enumerated in Code Sections 27-1-18 and 27-1-19, conservation rangers shall have all the powers previously vested in any other law enforcement officers within the department including, but not limited to, the following:
> (1) To enforce all laws, rules, and regulations pertaining to wildlife and to boating safety and as otherwise provided;
> (2) To execute all warrants and search warrants for the violation of the laws, rules, and regulations pertaining to wildlife or to boating safety;
> (3) To serve subpoenas issued for the examination, investigation, and trial of all offenses against the laws, rules, and regulations pertaining to wildlife or to boating safety;
> (4) To arrest without warrant any person found violating any of the laws, rules, and regulations pertaining to wildlife or to hunting, fishing, or boating;
> (5) To seize and take possession of all wildlife or parts thereof taken, caught, killed, captured, possessed, or controlled or which have been shipped or are about to be shipped at any time and in any manner or for any purpose contrary to the laws, rules, and regulations pertaining to wildlife;
> (6) To go upon property outside of buildings, posted or otherwise, in the performance of their duties;
> (7) To carry firearms while performing duties pertaining to wildlife;
> (8) To seize as evidence, without warrant, any device other than a boat, vehicle, or aircraft when they have cause to believe that its possession or use is in violation of any of the provisions of the laws or regulations dealing with wildlife. For the purposes of this Code section, 'device' includes any light, hunting apparatus, or fishing or netting gear or tackle;
> (9) To enter and inspect any commercial cold storage warehouse, ice house, locker plant, butcher shop, or other plant or building for the purpose of determining whether wildlife is being kept or stored therein in violation of the wildlife laws or regulations; and
> (10) To exercise the full authority of peace officers while in the performance of their duties.
> (b) Unless inconsistent with this title, whenever any statute pertaining to an agency whose functions are assigned to the department refers to law enforcement personnel of that agency, that reference applies to conservation rangers.
> 
> -------------------------------------
> 
> 
> FYI, A police officer can go into open fields also. The difference is a game warden has it specifically written into their powers.
> 
> 
> T




I'm not going to get into a debate over the incorrect interpretation of an O.C.G.A. code section or 4th amendment search & seizure law.  

I would suggest that if anyone has an issue, question or a problem with a game warden or other law enforcement officer, they should contact an attorney.

th


----------



## Throwback

trailhunter said:
			
		

> I'm not going to get into a debate over the incorrect interpretation of an O.C.G.A. code section or 4th amendment search & seizure law.
> 
> I would suggest that if anyone has an issue, question or a problem with a game warden or other law enforcement officer, they should contact an attorney.
> 
> th



OH, PLEASE, don't stop on me now, please tell me how that is incorrect.  

And show me where police/rangers cannot go there. 

Or are you an attorney and don't want to give out free adivce? 


T


----------



## Throwback

Pole Axer said:
			
		

> In South Dakota the " open field " doctrine means they are talking about anyone just stopping by and hunting your land without permission . Unless you have it marked with posted signs and legally posted (I don't know how they "legally " post it ) anyone can hunt your land without permission . I'm a Deputy Sheriff . Where the saying that Wardens have more authority comes from the fact that they can enforce all the traffic laws  and game laws .A State Trooper only does traffic ,a GBI agent only does criminal . All county and city officers can not enforce game laws . We have to call the Warden if we catch people  tresspassing or poaching . We can detain them while he comes but he makes the case based on our report . They are trained in all the traffic laws and game laws . Where as other officers only learn their specific area of law . Basically a Warden can charge you with any law , DUI, BUI, domestic violence ,tresspassing ect .....Any officer can go through the woods or fields without a search warrant or probably cause . I've been to several week long classes on this subject and still have only a vague idea of what is and is not legal . It all hinges on if a reasonable person has an "expectation"  of privacy in the location the officer goes . Curtliage around the residence is protected . What curtilage actually  is , is  a very grey area . I had a friend that went to serve a paper on a man at his residence , went to the door and knocked and nobody came to the door . He stepped around the corner to look in the window to see if anyone was there and saw marijuana plants . Got a warrant made a case and lost in court because he could legally be on the front porch, but when stepped around the corner it was a illegal search and seizure . The court said that the offender had a expectation of privacy because nobody could legally go around his house .



You most certainly can. In fact, several specifically say you can. It is a state law, if you are a state officer, you can enforce it. 

T


----------



## Briar

I'll second that Trail !!!!


----------



## Jasper

Pole Axer said:
			
		

> In South Dakota the " open field " doctrine means they are talking about anyone just stopping by and hunting your land without permission . Unless you have it marked with posted signs and legally posted (I don't know how they "legally " post it ) anyone can hunt your land without permission . I'm a Deputy Sheriff . Where the saying that Wardens have more authority comes from the fact that they can enforce all the traffic laws  and game laws .A State Trooper only does traffic ,a GBI agent only does criminal . All county and city officers can not enforce game laws . We have to call the Warden if we catch people  tresspassing or poaching . We can detain them while he comes but he makes the case based on our report . They are trained in all the traffic laws and game laws . Where as other officers only learn their specific area of law . Basically a Warden can charge you with any law , DUI, BUI, domestic violence ,tresspassing ect .....Any officer can go through the woods or fields without a search warrant or probably cause . I've been to several week long classes on this subject and still have only a vague idea of what is and is not legal . It all hinges on if a reasonable person has an "expectation"  of privacy in the location the officer goes . Curtliage around the residence is protected . What curtilage actually  is , is  a very grey area . I had a friend that went to serve a paper on a man at his residence , went to the door and knocked and nobody came to the door . He stepped around the corner to look in the window to see if anyone was there and saw marijuana plants . Got a warrant made a case and lost in court because he could legally be on the front porch, but when stepped around the corner it was a illegal search and seizure . The court said that the offender had a expectation of privacy because nobody could legally go around his house .



Good post and info. Thanks!


----------



## GeauxLSU

*Good post*



			
				orion1mdl said:
			
		

> I'd be tempted to give the officer a call, and just say that it was brought to my attention that he had been on my property, looking around. I'd say I was sorry to have missed him, but if he'd like to come back out. I'd be happy to show him around and answer any questions he might have.
> 
> It's been my experience that getting to know the warden in your area, and letting him, (or her) get know you, others that will be hunting there, and your property,  can go a long way in reducing problems in the future.


Exactly.   
I just wish I owned enough property to have one feel the need to come walking around.


----------



## trailhunter

Throwback said:
			
		

> OH, PLEASE, don't stop on me now, please tell me how that is incorrect.
> 
> And show me where police/rangers cannot go there.
> 
> Or are you an attorney and don't want to give out free adivce?
> 
> 
> T



I'll pass on the bait, but you are still giving out bad advice.   Contact a criminal defense lawyer and he will explain it to you, misinterpretation, 4th amendment, preemption and all.  

th


----------



## HOGDOG76

I GO TO GREAT PAINS TO ELIMINATE ALL SCENT WHEN I HUNT SO A WARDEN IN HIS UNIFORM AND BOOTS HE WORE PUMPING GAS WALKING AROUND MY STANDS FOR NO GOOD REASON IRRITATES ME. I CAME OUT OF THE WOODS ONE TIME TO FIND ONE DIGGING IN MY TRUCK!! SEEMS LIKE THE BEST IDEA TO ME IS BUY A TRAPPING LICENSE AND PLACE THE BIGGEST LEGHOLD ALLOWED NEAR YOUR SPOT FOR "COYOTES"  I LOCK MY TRUCK NOW!!


----------



## raghorn

Unless they insist on checking me more than once during prime hunting time I have no problems,actually would welcome it. But I wouldn't want it to turn into a regular thing.


----------



## Throwback

trailhunter said:
			
		

> I'll pass on the bait, but you are still giving out bad advice.   Contact a criminal defense lawyer and he will explain it to you, misinterpretation, 4th amendment, preemption and all.
> 
> th



That's about what I thought.   




T


----------



## Paddle

Throwback said:
			
		

> Oh lord here we go again...........
> 
> The second most discussed topic on here right after baiting, and usually involving baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T



I'm sorry,I haven't seen the Lockout discussed on this board ! I never heard of the South Dakota Lockout until I ran across it on Ranchers.net.


----------



## Throwback

Paddle said:
			
		

> I'm sorry,I haven't seen the Lockout discussed on this board ! I never heard of the South Dakota Lockout until I ran across it on Ranchers.net.



This ain't south dakota.  

T


----------



## todd

Like Jasper, I'm LE and have been to a lot of classes on this subject.  The only grey area is in the curtilage which is normally around the house and there has been some measure taken to protect the privacy of the homeowner.  Out in the woods, fields etc. there is no question, a law enforcement officer can walk onto the property in the execution of their duties without a warrant.  As mentioned earlier it is addressed in the open fields doctrine which is  supreme court case law.  This is also the case law that allows LE to fly over fields etc. and look for bait or Marijuana.  What some of you call snooping is an officer doing his job and looking for baited areas.  Game Wardens, like other officers don't just sit around and wait for someone to complain before they take action.  They are proactive just like an officer riding through your neighborhood looking for a burglar before he gets a complaint.


----------



## Throwback

todd said:
			
		

> Like Jasper, I'm LE and have been to a lot of classes on this subject.  The only grey area is in the curtilage which is normally around the house and there has been some measure taken to protect the privacy of the homeowner.  Out in the woods, fields etc. there is no question, a law enforcement officer can walk onto the property in the execution of their duties without a warrant.  As mentioned earlier it is addressed in the open fields doctrine which is  supreme court case law.  This is also the case law that allows LE to fly over fields etc. and look for bait or Marijuana.  What some of you call snooping is an officer doing his job and looking for baited areas.  Game Wardens, like other officers don't just sit around and wait for someone to complain before they take action.  They are proactive just like an officer riding through your neighborhood looking for a burglar before he gets a complaint.



Only if you had a defense attorney teach the class and the ACLU was there as a witness is this true.  



T


----------



## davidhelmly

todd said:
			
		

> Like Jasper, I'm LE and have been to a lot of classes on this subject.  The only grey area is in the curtilage which is normally around the house and there has been some measure taken to protect the privacy of the homeowner.  Out in the woods, fields etc. there is no question, a law enforcement officer can walk onto the property in the execution of their duties without a warrant.  As mentioned earlier it is addressed in the open fields doctrine which is  supreme court case law.  This is also the case law that allows LE to fly over fields etc. and look for bait or Marijuana.  What some of you call snooping is an officer doing his job and looking for baited areas.  Game Wardens, like other officers don't just sit around and wait for someone to complain before they take action.  They are proactive just like an officer riding through your neighborhood looking for a burglar before he gets a complaint.


Thank you for the job you and all other LE do. You are always welcome on my  lease.


----------



## Goat

If there is nothing against the law goin on then no one should have a problem with them looking around. AS LONG AS IT DONT SCREW UP A HUNT!!!!! Then there should be just cause for them to be there.  Otherwise come look around in the off season.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

They don't, all they have to say is they got a tip , there just  doing what there supposed too. some times the people hunting next to your property will call if they see a feeder.


----------



## Boudreaux

Goat said:
			
		

> If there is nothing against the law goin on then no one should have a problem with them looking around. _AS LONG AS IT DONT SCREW UP A HUNT!!!!!_ Then there should be just cause for them to be there.  Otherwise come look around in the off season.



I agree.  I've had a few interactions with game wardens.  Have never received a ticket b/c I wasn't breaking any laws.  

Once, while duck hunting from a boat on the bayou back home, three of us had dropped a few birds over the decoys.  Suddenly, another jon boat comes out of the flooded timber from across the bayou directly at us and continues up through our decoy spread, totally screwing up the hunt.  Birds were still flying.  The guy stands up in the boat, flashes a badge, and yells "Federal game warden.  Unload your guns!"

He makes us show him all of our shells, checks our guns for plugs, checks our licenses, makes us separate the birds into 3 piles according to who shot what.  Only problem I have here is that he interrupted the hunt.  He could have waited until we we picking up the dekes before coming over.

On another occassions, a LADWF agent was standing at the boat dock when we returned from duck hunting.  He looks in the boat, makes a comment that it looks like we had some luck, then asks if we mind showing him our licenses, shells, if he looks around in the boat, etc.  We let him, of course, and then spend the next several minutes discussing different spots on the bayou to get different types of birds.

My meeting with GA game wardens have been on a private lease when they have driven through our camp during the late morning and stopped to chat or when they have parked beside the truck or 4 wheeler waiting for us to walk out of the woods.

Only on 1 occassion have I been really upset at a game warden.  And it wasn't because he was "doing his job", but upset with the way he chose to do it.


----------



## todd

Throwback,
Occassionally some bottom feeders ( Defense Attorneys) try to sit in on classes we take but they never teach them.  Most defense attorneys I've dealt with have a skewed opinion of what officers can and can't do anyhow.  I guess thats why we have appellate courts to find a middle ground.


----------



## HOGDOG76

todd.  Game Wardens said:
			
		

> YES THEY RIDE THROUGH YOUR NEIGHBORHOOD NOT YOUR FRONT YARD!!!!! THE DIFFERENCE IS ONE IS PUBLIC AND ONE IS PRIVATE. JUST B/C SOMETHING IS LEGAL DONT MAKE IT RIGHT IMO.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg

To all the Conservation Rangers that may read here,

Y'all are welcome around me anytime, anywhere, during a hunt or in my camp, waking me up in the middle of the night for a spot inspection or at the local boat ramp! I appreciate the job all of you do and pray you will remain vigilant protecting our resources from the nare do wells amongst us.

I know that we have many folks here that have gone so far as to contact their local Ranger and invited them to their camps to introduce themselves or to a dove shoot to enjoy the pre-shoot meal and inspect the field and hunters.

Thanks for your service!


----------



## deertracker1

I think it is a good idea to invite them out before hunting season starts and devolop a good working relationship with them get to know them on a first name basis. I think this would solve alot of problems and miscommunications


----------



## Lostoutlaw

I don't remember what post it was that said under paid PLEASE I'm about tired of that, Ya'll go right on beliveing that crap, but I know a little better then that, The ones down in Monroe county they make it hard on themselfs.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg

Lostoutlaw said:
			
		

> I don't remember what post it was that said under paid PLEASE I'm about tired of that, Ya'll go right on beliveing that crap, but I know a little better then that, The ones down in Monroe county they make it hard on themselfs.



Lost,

I'm not sure where you get your info on LE's salary structure but I'd suggest that either you have been given some very poor information or your idea of what constitutes a good living is lower than most.


----------



## justus3131

He has every right to be there.  If there is nothing illegal going on why is there a complaint.  His presence may prevent poachers from entering your property.  His interest is the wildlife that don't belong to the landowner but to the state.


----------



## GeauxLSU

How much should someone make that on every call he is facing an ARMED person who probably doesn't want to see him and if it's an answer to a call may very well have a REASON to not want to see him?  Couple that with what we read in this thread about people threatening to put traps out to inflict bodily harm.  Yeah, that's a job that should pay minimum wage no doubt.  
Whatever they make, it's less than half what they should.  
Regular police officer or game warden, ain't enough money printed yet to get me to put my life on the line for folks who, as we see here, often don't appreciate, don't want, and as a matter of fact, worse yet, will try and sabatoge the public service they are trying to provide.  
Nothing like a good kick in the teeth for a thank you I guess.


----------



## CountryGuy2010

hey    that is his job i don't think that he sould be there with you not there


----------



## groundhawg

Jeff Young said:
			
		

> To all the Conservation Rangers that may read here,
> 
> Y'all are welcome around me anytime, anywhere, during a hunt or in my camp, waking me up in the middle of the night for a spot inspection or at the local boat ramp! I appreciate the job all of you do and pray you will remain vigilant protecting our resources from the nare do wells amongst us.
> 
> I know that we have many folks here that have gone so far as to contact their local Ranger and invited them to their camps to introduce themselves or to a dove shoot to enjoy the pre-shoot meal and inspect the field and hunters.
> 
> Thanks for your service!



Amen Jeff!  Welcome on our land anytime.


----------



## MIG

The world isn't going to stop turning on its axis because a warden was on your property without a personal invitation.  As for the picture, I would suspect he may find it amusing - he might even autograph it if you asked.  At any rate, at least you have documented evidence that the officer was doing EXACTLY what he gets paid to do.     

As pointed out earlier, people violating the law seek to keep their activities secret; except in rare cases poachers usually do not turn themselves in.  Couple this with the fact that many so-called "sportsmen" refuse to report game violations, especially when a "buddy" is the culprit (as reflected in some past threads).  Obviously, to rely solely upon calls, complaints, or invitations in order to conduct enforcement patrol upon any property is both unwise and inefficient, and to do so would be unfair to the resource and the majority of law abiding hunters and anglers who have an interest in its welfare.


----------



## DeucesWild

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> How much should someone make that on every call he is facing an ARMED person who probably doesn't want to see him and if it's an answer to a call may very well have a REASON to not want to see him?  Couple that with what we read in this thread about people threatening to put traps out to inflict bodily harm.  Yeah, that's a job that should pay minimum wage no doubt.
> Whatever they make, it's less than half what they should.
> Regular police officer or game warden, ain't enough money printed yet to get me to put my life on the line for folks who, as we see here, often don't appreciate, don't want, and as a matter of fact, worse yet, will try and sabatoge the public service they are trying to provide.
> Nothing like a good kick in the teeth for a thank you I guess.




Amen!


----------



## camo93

I can’t stand that game wardens have the authority to walk on private land anytime they want with no reasoning. Last year I caught two different game wardens riding all over our property on four wheelers right before bow season disturbing the game. I support what they are doing but I don’t agree with them coming on private land without some kind of warrant. 

Here in the south you don’t walk in a man’s house without knocking first..


----------



## MIG

camo93 said:
			
		

> I can’t stand that game wardens have the authority to walk on private land anytime they want with no reasoning. Last year I caught two different game wardens riding all over our property on four wheelers right before bow season disturbing the game. I support what they are doing but I don’t agree with them coming on private land without some kind of warrant.
> 
> Here in the south you don’t walk in a man’s house without knocking first..




Most people do support law enforcement - until it affects them. 

An officer must establish probable cause before "some kind of warrant" can be issued by a nuetral and detached judicial officer.  This can hardly be achieved without knowing to some degree of certainty that a violation has occured or is about to occur upon the property in question.  Requiring a search warrant to carry out "routine" patrol functions would negatively impact the effectiveness and efficiency of the relatively few conservation officers we have in the state, and it would serve as an undue burden upon the courts.

Just curious:  What did they find?


----------



## GA Hunter

*Warden*



			
				MIG said:
			
		

> The world isn't going to stop turning on its axis because a warden was on your property without a personal invitation.  As for the picture, I would suspect he may find it amusing - he might even autograph it if you asked.  At any rate, at least you have documented evidence that the officer was doing EXACTLY what he gets paid to do.
> 
> As pointed out earlier, people violating the law seek to keep their activities secret; except in rare cases poachers usually do not turn themselves in.  Couple this with the fact that many so-called "sportsmen" refuse to report game violations, especially when a "buddy" is the culprit (as reflected in some past threads).  Obviously, to rely solely upon calls, complaints, or invitations in order to conduct enforcement patrol upon any property is both unwise and inefficient, and to do so would be unfair to the resource and the majority of law abiding hunters and anglers who have an interest in its welfare.




MIG,
I'm not a bit amused at the picture and I don't believe he would be either to see it on this board.  He has no prior reason to be on my property.  The only people that hunt our farm are myself, my father and one of my best friends.  I don't know why he was there, I was just very surprized to see a game warden on my trail cam.  I haven't seen anyone post this before, and thought it was interesting.  

I am not violating the law. unless feeding deer in the off season is against the law.  As a matter of fact, as I stated earlier, this is the first time in the 7 years we have owned the 165 acres that a kernel of corn has been there.  I don't need corn, take a look at past threads and pics.  In 7 years, we have killed, or harvested 13 deer.  1- 11 point  (151"), 3- 10's  (133", 141" and 142"), 3 - 9's, 1 -8, and 5 does.  We are very selective, as we typically film many different 120 - 130 class deer each year without pulling the trigger.  

I apologize for my soap box, but we hunt fair chase, PERIOD!!  In about 2 weeks or so, I will begin feeding supplemental feed, as we have trail cam pics with bucks growing horns.  

By the way, I almost posted the pic last night, but knowing game wardens like I do ( Personally ), I felt it may create problems I don't want to deal with.


----------



## MIG

trailhunter said:
			
		

> I'll pass on the bait, but you are still giving out bad advice.   Contact a criminal defense lawyer and he will explain it to you, misinterpretation, 4th amendment, preemption and all.
> 
> th



The opinion of a criminal defense attorney has absolutely no bearing upon established constitutional law - zilch, nada, zero.  It's what the respective courts believe that counts.  

For your reading pleasure, below is a link to a page outlining case law as it relates to the subject at issue.  Granted, it doesn't address Georgia law specifically but it does discuss "open fields", 4th ammendment protections, and compliance checks by conservation officers on private property.  Enjoy.

http://www.state.sd.us/attorney/applications/documents/oneDocument.asp?DocumentID=636


----------



## Throwback

MIG said:
			
		

> The opinion of a criminal defense attorney has absolutely no bearing upon established constitutional law - zilch, nada, zero.  It's what the respective courts believe that counts.
> 
> For your reading pleasure, below is a link to a page outlining case law as it relates to the subject at issue.  Granted, it doesn't address Georgia law specifically but it does discuss "open fields", 4th ammendment protections, and compliance checks by conservation officers on private property.  Enjoy.
> 
> http://www.state.sd.us/attorney/applications/documents/oneDocument.asp?DocumentID=636



Gee MIG, it seems to me there are a LOT of times a police officer doesn't need a warrant to search, like about a dozen or more, IIRC. LIke at airports, at courthouses, when towing a vehicle, abandoned vehicles, etc. 

Is that right or am I wrong??  

T


----------



## GeauxLSU

GA Hunter said:
			
		

> this is the first time in the 7 years we have owned the 165 acres that a kernel of corn has been there.  I don't need corn, take a look at past threads and pics.  In 7 years, we have killed, or harvested 13 deer.  1- 11 point  (151"), 3- 10's  (133", 141" and 142"), 3 - 9's, 1 -8, and 5 does.


I'm confused?...


----------



## BWCA

The warden was there because the guys around your land called him IMO.We had the same thing happen in our club a few years back.One year we killed some nice bucks and the guys next door saw them from the road,the next weekend we had wardens checking our stands.You kill nice bucks every year and someone is going to cry foul.


----------



## SmokeJr

You know all this bickering is crazy.  Why don't everyone just stop and think what would happen if the gamewardens were not around.  Wait a min. why don't we just look back a few years when almost all the deer and turkey were gone from this great state.  If folks had free range on their hunting we would not have nothing to hunt.  I think the MAN should have the right to go as he pleases.  Getting caught on that camera just keeps the honest man honest.  You know what I am talken about.  might be just enough to let joe smoe look over his shoulder next time he thinks of doing what he aint suposed to do in the woods.  If you aint doing nothing worng don't worry about it if he shows up in the off season.  Last I looked at the calender its smack dab in the middle of turkey season and he is suposed to be looking for folks hunting turkey over bait.  So if he happens across a pile of corn what do think he is going to think?  Answers its self if you ask me.  Besides why supplement with corn to start with it has ZERO nutriontal value to the deer.  Why not try putting out menerals or high protein pellets or something that might help them rather than candy.  Cause corn that is dryed and hard is the same as you eating a pound of rock candy every day.  Any how you guys in green and gray yall keep up the good work.  My hat is off to all of you guys.


----------



## 7401R

todd said:
			
		

> Throwback,
> Occassionally some bottom feeders ( Defense Attorneys) try to sit in on classes we take but they never teach them.  Most defense attorneys I've dealt with have a skewed opinion of what officers can and can't do anyhow.  I guess thats why we have appellate courts to find a middle ground.



If it weren't for the "bottom feeders", you guys would do as you please. Ever heard of "rights".....it is built into our law for a reason.

   7


----------



## MIG

GA Hunter said:
			
		

> MIG,
> I'm not a bit amused at the picture and I don't believe he would be either to see it on this board.  He has no prior reason to be on my property.  The only people that hunt our farm are myself, my father and one of my best friends.  I don't know why he was there, I was just very surprized to see a game warden on my trail cam.  I haven't seen anyone post this before, and thought it was interesting.
> 
> I am not violating the law. unless feeding deer in the off season is against the law.  As a matter of fact, as I stated earlier, this is the first time in the 7 years we have owned the 165 acres that a kernel of corn has been there.  I don't need corn, take a look at past threads and pics.  In 7 years, we have killed, or harvested 13 deer.  1- 11 point  (151"), 3- 10's  (133", 141" and 142"), 3 - 9's, 1 -8, and 5 does.  We are very selective, as we typically film many different 120 - 130 class deer each year without pulling the trigger.
> 
> I apologize for my soap box, but we hunt fair chase, PERIOD!!  In about 2 weeks or so, I will begin feeding supplemental feed, as we have trail cam pics with bucks growing horns.
> 
> By the way, I almost posted the pic last night, but knowing game wardens like I do ( Personally ), I felt it may create problems I don't want to deal with.




I am glad you choose to hunt fair chase and wish more folks were like minded.  I would also like to point out that there has been NO intimation that anyone has violated any law - and yes, feeding deer in the off season is perfectly lawful.  By the way, you can rest assured the officer isn't the first game warden to be caught on camera. 

Now to the issue:  Isn't the fact that the property is hunted enough of a "prior reason" for the officer to simply check for compliance with game laws?  Do you not agree that as citizens of this state we have a vested interest in the welfare of our wildlife?  The brief inconvenience you may or may not have suffered because he happened to "look" at your feeder is far outweighed by that vested interest (IMO).  How many times in seven years have you "encountered" a game warden upon the property?  This one time?  If so, you obviously have not attracted the wardens' attentions in the past, and under the circumstances I wouldn't assume I've become the target of some covert investigation.  If you have real concerns with this, I expect the officer would be glad to talk with you.

Game wardens get paid by the taxpayers (you and I and all of us) to do a job.  Should they fail to perform their duties we find fault, and rightly so.  But it appears too that when they do perform we find fault as well.


----------



## Son

*caught?*

Boy this thread has lasted. To find a warden on my trail camera or to find him/her checking the property would certainly be great. Maybe their presence in the area would stop some of the trespassers who dump on our lease. I've hunted right alongside Gamewarden friends most of my hunting years and don't see a problem with 'em being around. We even leave the gate open when we're hunting so they can drive in just like we do. They're all welcome in our camp too, except for that one in Alabama that used to stop by and eat all our grub.


----------



## GeauxLSU

Son said:
			
		

> except for that one in Alabama that used to stop by and eat all our grub.


   Always one in every group ain't there?


----------



## todd

7401R
     Yes, I have heard of rights and would venture to say that I know more about your rights than you do.  I don't mean this in a bad way but the average person does not truly understand their rights unless they are in the legal profession or law enforcement.  This thread consists of 8 pages so far of people discussing something that was 100% legal because most of them were not aware that an officer could conduct this type of warrantless search as well as several other types.  I wholeheartedly agree with you that the 4th, as well as the 5th, 6th, and 14th amendments are necessary to prevent oppresive government actions.  Some folks read the 4th's unreasonable search and seizure wording as saying the police need a warrant to search everytime.  They are not familiar with the countless court cases that have defined the many cases when a search can be conducted without a warrant.  As a narcotics officer I average a warrantless search of someones house every day.  We average an actual search warrant search about every other week.  As far as jokingly refering to defense attorneys as bottom dwellers, that was directed at their courtroom antics during a trial and not at prelimary motions based on constitutional questions.  Every jury trial I have ever been associated with involved the defense attorney using any number of techniques to introduce doubt into the mind of 1 juror out of twelve.  They try to get the jury to ignore the facts of the case in order to get their client off.  Yes I know, it's their job to do this.  Questions of constitutional law are normally handled in a preliminary hearing in front of a judge with no jury present.  I have no problems with this because I am confident the actions I take are within the law.  The attorney is normally operating under "you never no till you try" mentality and hoping a judge will interpret the case law in their favor.


----------



## GA Hunter

GA Hunter said:
			
		

> Got him!!!  Got a game warden on my trail cam a couple of weeks ago.  He was doing some scouting around my farm while I wasn't there.  Seems he was interested in peeking into my trough feeder to see what was there.  Unfortunately all of the feed had been eaten by the coons and possum's.  I was gonna post the picture, but figured he'd recognize the place and feeder and it might cause more harm than good.  Anyway, if he's reading this forum, the feeders will be long gone before bow season arrives.  I guess I'll be seeing him come the middle of September??




Alright!  I had to go back to my original post.  I don't have a problem with Game Wardens or LE in general.  I actually don't have a problem with them occasionally doing their job while on my property.  Many folks have suggested that someone may have called them and gave a "tip".  That may be true, but I doubt it.  Anyway, I do know of a small club close to my place where they not only hunt illegally (over corn), it is rumored that they have regulary been taking bucks that didn't meet the county restrictions.  Maybe he was on their place and decided while he was out there, he would check my place.  

I guess the only part of this that bothers me is the fact that we are 100% legal and fair chase, and I just don't want him walking around leaving scent or walking up on me during the season.  Bottom line is he's probably been there many times, this is the first year I've had feeders and a trail cam.


----------



## Jim Thompson

I personally want them on my property 24/7.  Nothing like a green truck to hold down poachers who think it might be a good idea to shoot across our pastures


----------



## Madsnooker

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> I personally want them on my property 24/7.  Nothing like a green truck to hold down poachers who think it might be a good idea to shoot across our pastures



We have a dirt road thru the middle of our property and I love to see the warden easing down the road slowly.

Those of you that are against wardens on your property seem very selfish and single minded to me. Please don't take it personal!!  The lack of wardens and the amount of land to cover by each is huge. Some of you act like they have messed up 2 or 3 hunts per year. The fact of the matter is most have never seen a warden on their land and those that have has only seen them maybe once or twice. If it has been more than that than someone has definitely called them for some reason or they have flown over and suspect something. 

The fact is becuase they are known to show up uninvited has keep some from breaking laws and poachers from just having there way. 

It seems selfish to me to not want them on your land becuase that might messup one hunt. That to me is not seeing the big picture and only being concerned about yourself. 

If you take this reply personal, well, you'll get over it. I always do.


----------



## Tiger Rag

wilddiver3 said:
			
		

> It drives me crazy to hear that the state of GA and any state for that matter, thinks they own the game.  No one owns the game.



This attitude leads to this type of hunting

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=58879

The "my deer" philosophy is one of the major threats to the sport and to the resource.

The state BY LAW owns the game so that it can be managed for the good of the resource.


----------



## 7401R

todd said:
			
		

> 7401R
> Yes, I have heard of rights and would venture to say that I know more about your rights than you do.  I don't mean this in a bad way but the average person does not truly understand their rights unless they are in the legal profession or law enforcement.  This thread consists of 8 pages so far of people discussing something that was 100% legal because most of them were not aware that an officer could conduct this type of warrantless search as well as several other types.  I wholeheartedly agree with you that the 4th, as well as the 5th, 6th, and 14th amendments are necessary to prevent oppresive government actions.  Some folks read the 4th's unreasonable search and seizure wording as saying the police need a warrant to search everytime.  They are not familiar with the countless court cases that have defined the many cases when a search can be conducted without a warrant.  As a narcotics officer I average a warrantless search of someones house every day.  We average an actual search warrant search about every other week.  As far as jokingly refering to defense attorneys as bottom dwellers, that was directed at their courtroom antics during a trial and not at prelimary motions based on constitutional questions.  Every jury trial I have ever been associated with involved the defense attorney using any number of techniques to introduce doubt into the mind of 1 juror out of twelve.  They try to get the jury to ignore the facts of the case in order to get their client off.  Yes I know, it's their job to do this.  Questions of constitutional law are normally handled in a preliminary hearing in front of a judge with no jury present.  I have no problems with this because I am confident the actions I take are within the law.  The attorney is normally operating under "you never no till you try" mentality and hoping a judge will interpret the case law in their favor.



Your "Epistle" not withstanding, I stick by statement. Defense attorneys make you guys do it right much more than you would if they did not exist....to say that law enforcement does not take liberties with the rights of citizens is just not true. I have one District Attorney and one assistant District Attorney in my immediate family and they will admit that LE in many cases goes beyond their rein to gain evidence. I am not debating police procedure here......I am taking issue with your categorization of competent legal counsel that you or I would get to defend us in a criminal action as "bottom dwellers". 

7


----------



## camo93

Madsnooker said:
			
		

> We have a dirt road thru the middle of our property and I love to see the warden easing down the road slowly.
> 
> Those of you that are against wardens on your property seem very selfish and single minded to me. Please don't take it personal!!  The lack of wardens and the amount of land to cover by each is huge. Some of you act like they have messed up 2 or 3 hunts per year. The fact of the matter is most have never seen a warden on their land and those that have has only seen them maybe once or twice. If it has been more than that than someone has definitely called them for some reason or they have flown over and suspect something.
> 
> The fact is becuase they are known to show up uninvited has keep some from breaking laws and poachers from just having there way.
> 
> It seems selfish to me to not want them on your land becuase that might messup one hunt. That to me is not seeing the big picture and only being concerned about yourself.
> 
> If you take this reply personal, well, you'll get over it. I always do.




OK, Whatever... I'm selfish because I pay good money for Land, My land, and I don't want a warden on my land without permission... I don't take you post personal, I just don't agree with what you write..


----------



## camo93

MIG said:
			
		

> Most people do support law enforcement - until it affects them.
> 
> An officer must establish probable cause before "some kind of warrant" can be issued by a nuetral and detached judicial officer.  This can hardly be achieved without knowing to some degree of certainty that a violation has occured or is about to occur upon the property in question.  Requiring a search warrant to carry out "routine" patrol functions would negatively impact the effectiveness and efficiency of the relatively few conservation officers we have in the state, and it would serve as an undue burden upon the courts.
> 
> 
> Just curious:  What did they find?




Mig-

FYI: They found nothing on my property, they were just joy riding, killing time... They can take those 4wheelers and ride all over WMA land all they wont as far as I'm Concern.

Nice avator, are you a big cartoon fan???


----------



## MIG

camo93 said:
			
		

> Nice avator, are you a big cartoon fan???



I'm just a big kid at heart!


----------



## MIG

Camo93, if it makes you feel any better I don't totally disagree with you concerning your disdain for use of ATVs on your property.


----------



## rance56

smokejr,

i believe you are completely wrong when you say corn has zero nutritional value to a deer, where in the world did you hear that?


----------



## todd

I take issue with an individual who is trying to get a criminal who has violated the law off the hook, scott free.  The fact that legal counsel is competent and guarenteed in the constitution does not negate the fact that they are trying in almost every case to set a guilty person free.  As stated earlier I have no problem with them arguing whether the police's actions where legal under the 4th amendment.  As far as LE going beyond their rein occasionally to get evidence, I won't deny this sometimes happens.  It should be noted however that any evidence that is obtained in violation of the 4th amendment will be thrown out by a judge and will have no bearing on the case.


----------



## MIG

todd

A lawyer's primer: “If you don't have the law, you argue the facts; if you don't have the facts, you argue the law; if you have neither the facts nor the law, then you argue the Constitution”


----------



## JerryC

I have a picture of a warden on one of my trail cams from a few years ago. I'll post it soon when I find it since this post has gone on so long with no pics. -JerryC


----------



## Hintz

five-o said:
			
		

> When you get caught speeding you cuss me and complain that I should be out trying to catch the real criminals. However when the crap hits the fan I am the first one you call. You can't have it both ways. LE is a tough job. You can't imagine some of the things I have seen on duty. The thin blue line protects everyone.
> 
> Plus, if you aren't doing anything wrong what have you got to worry about?


no I never call the cops call it what you will I have a buddy who is a cop a Id rather call a drunken monkey than him to help me, we governer ourself around here, as far as DNR walking my land I dont know, yes its there job but, I dont think they have the right to bust in their own land, last year I had a buddy who him and his brother, dad, and friend all got walkd up on hunting b/c the DNR officer was looking for bait on his 1100 acre family property, and in the process the dnr officer broke down my friends gate w/ his truck to search my buddies land in turner/wilcox county


----------



## Coastie

Have you stopped to consider the possibility that the fact you have a picture of the Ranger contains a message?
It could be saying, I know you have feeders out, I know where they are, I know where your stands are and I can come back if required.  Most of the Rangers I know are first and foremost, hunters and woodsmen. They can, and do, observe people and areas for hours or days without anybody ever being aware that they have been in the area. Many folks with feeders, have cameras in place to record the activity of wildlife in the area, that is a fact not lost on those that enforce the law. While there are exceptions to nearly every rule, just consider that possibility.


----------



## Coastie

five-o said:
			
		

> "Police Sacrifice"
> 
> While you sleep, we're there.
> 
> When you're sitting down to Thanksgiving dinner, or celebrating Christmas, we're there.
> 
> When its raining and cold, and you're glad to be in your home with your family, we're out there.
> 
> When it's your children's birthday, we're out there.
> 
> When it's our children's birthday, we're still out there.
> 
> You put on a suit and dress to go to work, we strap on a ballistic vest and a gun.
> 
> There's little room for error in your job, in ours there is none.
> 
> An error by you means a demotion, an error by us means a funeral.
> 
> When you tell your families "see you tonight" as you leave for work, you mean it. When we tell our family that, we pray we will.
> 
> At your job you strive to succeed, at our job we strive to survive.
> 
> In your job, one bad person is the talk of the office, in our job, one bad officer makes the news and suddenly were all bad.
> 
> In these headlines it's not what good we've done, but how much better it could have been done.
> 
> When you're scared you call us, when we're scared, we must carry on.
> 
> While you're eating a home cooked meal, we're having another hamburger.
> 
> While you're asleep with your spouse, ours sleep alone.
> 
> So the next time you're out with your family or friends, and you see a patrol car go by, remember the incredible sacrifice made by these officers every day.
> 
> Inside that car is a person that sacrifices his/her life, both professionally and personally Every day.
> 
> Author Unknown



I guess  I first saw this sometime in the 70s, a time when  police officers were being killed on a regular basis by various groups as a form of protest or just for the heck of it. Since that time many departments have improved tremendously. Well trained, well equipped, professional officers are the rule  rather than the exception. Attitudes toward police officers have changed a good bit too but there are always a few that don't appreciate what they do. There are still a few officers as well that believe that they are Gods gift to the free world and have never got the message that they are, in fact, public servants. Nobody ever held a gun to anybodies head and told them you wiil be a police officer, nobody ever twisted an arm to force a person to stay in a job that they just can't abide.


----------



## quailchaser

trailhunter said:
			
		

> This is incorrect.  They have the same constitutional requirements to follow as all Georgia law enforcement officers.
> 
> I would suggest contacting an attorney if there is ever an issue or problem.
> 
> th



I don't know what attorney you are talking to, but I suggest you get a new one. They can enter onto your property without your permission to enforce the game laws of the State. As stated by someone earlier, the game is the property of the State, not the land owner, so with that being said they do have the authority to come onto a persons property anytime they want for that reason.


----------



## orion1mdl

I really don't understand so much disdain for game wardens or other DNR code enforcement folks.

I know there are a few out there that push their authority at times, and some that have become somewhat burned out and act like hunters are just an inconvenience they could live without.
But it sure seems to me that the overwhelming majority of officers I know, or have come in contact with over the years are good, honest people, that chose this profession because of a simular passion for the outdoors and wildlife.
They believed that this was an opportunity to help protect these things they care so much about, and to help others be able to continue having safe, quality, experiences in the outdoors, whether it's hunting, fishing, camping or just watchin wildlife.

These folks continue to go to do their jobs even though, more and more they're being viewed as the enemy automaticaly by the very folks they share so much in common with.
Like any other profession, there are some that need a career change, but for the most part, I believe they are just good folks that are trying to make a difference in something that so many of us care so much about.

Always a place at my campfire for them!


----------



## trailhunter

quailchaser said:
			
		

> I don't know what attorney you are talking to, but I suggest you get a new one. They can enter onto your property without your permission to enforce the game laws of the State. As stated by someone earlier, the game is the property of the State, not the land owner, so with that being said they do have the authority to come onto a persons property anytime they want for that reason.



I think you  folks are confusing two seperate points that originally came out in this thread, the rumored "superior powers" of Game officers and then the idea of "trespassing without any reason".  

Go back through the thread, this started in response to the statement that "Game Wardens have 'more power' than any other Law enforcement officer".  Again, this is simply not true and if you really believe this then you need to speak with someone who's cabable of correctly interpreting an O.C.G.A. statute and who knows the difference between the holding in a case and language that is dicta.  

I would suggest that you contact a defense attorney who practices in this area and deals with these issues every day.  

As to the search and seizure issue on private land, again, I'm not going to to discuss this here.  

If you have a question or a problem, contact a local attorney and he will discuss the matter with you and if applicable, whatever civil and criminal remedies you may have against the individual.

th


----------



## MIG

Hintz said:
			
		

> no I never call the cops call it what you will I have a buddy who is a cop a Id rather call a drunken monkey than him to help me, we governer ourself around here, as far as DNR walking my land I dont know, yes its there job but, I dont think they have the right to bust in their own land, last year I had a buddy who him and his brother, dad, and friend all got walkd up on hunting b/c the DNR officer was looking for bait on his 1100 acre family property, and in the process the dnr officer broke down my friends gate w/ his truck to search my buddies land in turner/wilcox county



Firstly, if your buddy "got walkd up", there was probably some indication that there was bait on the property at the time.  Wardens, in a normal course of action, do not "walk up" deer hunters unless there is a valid reason.  Do you KNOW that the officer(s) had no valid reason?  Often times we hear only what people want us to hear...    

Secondly, no officer has the right to damage property or break down gates in the course of routine patrols - except perhaps in cases of extreme urgency (medical emergencies, etc.).  If this did happen, did your friend file a complaint?  If not, apparently it wasn't a problem...

Thirdly, you seem to paint all law enforcement officers with a mighty broad brush; not every officer is like your buddy.  Drawing upon that mentality one might say that every hunter in this state is a poacher - just look at the Hall of Shame.  Would that be a correct assumption?  Certainly not...


----------



## shootpse

*game warden on property*

i dont know how the laws read in georgia but up here in indiana a game warden does not need permission or a report of illegal activity to come on your property, he has more authority than higher level police officers !!!! last year during our late season muzzloader time i was walking back to our truck and up over the hill comes a warden he said he seen the gate open and thought he would check the property out he asked for my permit ,my id, my landowner permission slip, he checked my gun, and aked if anyone else was hunting needless to say he did not find anything illegal, so he said have a nice day and drove off!!!! they basically can go anywhere they want!!!


----------



## phillip

Guess I have been lucky every WARDEN I've met while outdoors have been nothing but super nice and professional.Been around a while fishing,hunting been checked a few times(even got a parking ticket at Lake Russell wma) DIDN'T SEE THAT DOG GONE SIGN.
  Its always been told to me that the game warden can come on the property at anytime.They have a job to do so let them do it and quit all this crying if your legal and have nothing to hide it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Jim Thompson

I will say it again....

To all the wardens we have online (several BTW):

Please visit my property as many times as you wish day or night.  We appreciate what you do to keep the sloppy garbage off our land.


----------



## Arrow3

I have no issue with game wardens....I have only been checked by one in 20 years of hunting...Never have gave them a reason to look for me...


----------



## quailchaser

trailhunter said:
			
		

> I think you  folks are confusing two seperate points that originally came out in this thread, the rumored "superior powers" of Game officers and then the idea of "trespassing without any reason".
> 
> Go back through the thread, this started in response to the statement that "Game Wardens have 'more power' than any other Law enforcement officer".  Again, this is simply not true and if you really believe this then you need to speak with someone who's cabable of correctly interpreting an O.C.G.A. statute and who knows the difference between the holding in a case and language that is dicta.
> 
> I would suggest that you contact a defense attorney who practices in this area and deals with these issues every day.
> 
> As to the search and seizure issue on private land, again, I'm not going to to discuss this here.
> 
> If you have a question or a problem, contact a local attorney and he will discuss the matter with you and if applicable, whatever civil and criminal remedies you may have against the individual.
> 
> th



I responded because you said they could not enter onto anyones property, period! and they would be outside the law if they did. Well I say they can and I will just leave it at that.


----------



## Throwback

This thread is beginning to bore me. 


T


----------



## jason308

Heck I'd call him up and tell him thanks! Offer up one of my stands to let em look for trespassers or folks on the road! If you aren't doing anything wrong then it doesn't matter does it? Look at it like this, if you ever have to call them cause some scumbag poacher is on your land, he will already have an idea of what the place looks like. Thanks to all the LEs for doing what they do everyday!   And if you ask me that whole warrant thing is male bovine manure in some cases, like the LE walking around the side of the house when no one answered the door and finding the dope plants.....It is saddening and frustrating that something like that holds up in court.... I'm not implying that they should just be able to break down the door because they feel like it (which most will not do) but sometimes there is a good reason and a crime is a crime is a crime.....I will stop there.....


----------



## gadeerwoman

"I will say it again....

To all the wardens we have online (several BTW):

Please visit my property as many times as you wish day or night. We appreciate what you do to keep the sloppy garbage off our land."

I'll second that JT !!


----------



## JerryC

JerryC said:
			
		

> I have a picture of a warden on one of my trail cams from a few years ago. I'll post it soon when I find it since this post has gone on so long with no pics. -JerryC


Here's the picture.  He was looking for corn where I was turkey hunting, going on a tip from the guy who put out the corn. The warden was a very nice guy and is welcome where I'm hunting any time any place.  Of course, nobody wants to have a hunt ruined, but if you play by the rules, you probably have very little chance of that happening.  The only reason I put this picture here is because I find it a little amusing. We see deer, birds, coyotes, bobcats, and all sorts of animals. I have a picture of a poacher, too. I also lost a camera to one... 

My brother is a game warden in another state and it is nice to see the other folks who have respect for their profession.  I know they aren't all nice, but what profession is 100% nice?  -JerryC


----------



## seaweaver

It's always been my understanding that the order of state power is... top down
Mortician
Govenor
Gamewarden


Had a guy arrested two days after they saw him turn away from the landing.For bui, ??? nobody understood that one.


cw


----------



## Heathen

Heck we even have a member of our club that's a game warden. That is very nice by the way he definitely looks after our land and catches quite a few tresspassers on it. Hey I hunt legal and have never had one disrupt one of my hunts yet.


----------



## stickflinger

To everyone that supports us THANK YOU. I will leave it at that.


----------



## LJay

Well, I sure do support the Game Enforcement officers. They do a heck of a job..


----------



## dapper dan

If you are worried about the game warden ruining a hunt. Maybe put a note on your truck, saying i'll be back in a few . Who knows maybe that way he wouldn't walk in on you and ruin your hunt.


----------



## Jim Thompson

I killed off some of the comments begining with the kids, no need for that here as well as the comments that have followed.


----------



## hpurvis

We had one come on our place and he was given a tour, Given all our phone numbers and offered a key to the gate. He is welcome any time. I have been checked on a couple of dove shoots and always found them to be great guys. When he saw the nbr of empty hulls and 2 doves he kinda chuckled at my shooting ability. I give them no reason to suspect me and have never hesitated to call them and ask for their help. I even gave the sheriff and game warden the combo to a lock on a previous piece of land.


----------



## LJay

I had one check me on a dove shoot. He liked my Italian Stallion (Berretta) so much, he shot at a couple of doves with it. Super nice guy.


----------



## TriggerHappyJack

Does anyone know how you find out/contact the game warden fora certain area?


----------



## Mechanicaldawg

http://www.gohuntgeorgia.com/content/displaycontent.asp?txtDocument=447


----------



## GeauxLSU

LJay said:
			
		

> I had one check me on a dove shoot. He liked my Italian Stallion (Berretta) so much, he shoot at a couple of doves with it. Super nice guy.


I hope you checked his license first!


----------



## Jody Hawk

Some are just plain out arrogant. Well I've told this story before but I'll tell it again. This happened around twenty years ago. Me and a buddy asked for permission to hunt and the fellow told us to go right ahead but stay on the left hand side of the road and do not pass that hedge row down there. We did exactly as he said but an hour or two later the game warden comes in and tells us that we have a little problem. Turns out that the person who gave us permission didn't own the land and we were charged with hunting without permission, taken to jail like we were felons and fined $200 a piece. We pleaded with the officer to get the fellow who gave us permission down there and all of us get to the bottom of it. He basically told us that we were interrupting his supper and there was nothing left to discuss.


----------



## gadeerwoman

Jody, just curious. Did you go to court or just pay the fine assigned by a county probate judge? Sounds like if you had gone to court and could identify the party who told you it was okay to hunt you may have had a case. However, I would have been angrier at the person who gave you permission than the game warden. Another bad case of making sure who you are dealing with when getting permission to hunt a property. Lots of folks lie about whether  land is theirs or not and you might end up paying and learning the hard way. I learned the hard way not to deal with subleases as often the property owner has no idea that the land is being subleased. While my case didn't end up with a visit by a game warden, it did cost me money I fronted for the sublease.  I leased some other land once from the actual owner of the property and on opening day of bow season found some folks camped out and hunting on the land. Turned out the owners nephew had told the  folks he owned it and would lease it to them. Good think I had a written lease agreement and that they were due to turn over their money to the nephew that day. Saved them some money and me some aggrevation when I immediately got the true land owner on the phone.


----------



## Jody Hawk

gadeerwoman said:
			
		

> Jody, just curious. Did you go to court or just pay the fine assigned by a county probate judge? Sounds like if you had gone to court and could identify the party who told you it was okay to hunt you may have had a case. However, I would have been angrier at the person who gave you permission than the game warden. Another bad case of making sure who you are dealing with when getting permission to hunt a property. Lots of folks lie about whether  land is theirs or not and you might end up paying and learning the hard way. I learned the hard way not to deal with subleases as often the property owner has no idea that the land is being subleased. While my case didn't end up with a visit by a game warden, it did cost me money I fronted for the sublease.  I leased some other land once from the actual owner of the property and on opening day of bow season found some folks camped out and hunting on the land. Turned out the owners nephew had told the  folks he owned it and would lease it to them. Good think I had a written lease agreement and that they were due to turn over their money to the nephew that day. Saved them some money and me some aggrevation when I immediately got the true land owner on the phone.




Sandra,
Like I said that happened nearly twenty years ago when I was in my early 20s. I just paid the fine and went on. Had it happened now, I would have fought it without a doubt. I just never got over the way I was treated that day. I'm angry at the game warden because he wouldn't get the fellow who gave the permission down there so he could get to the bottom of what happened. We begged him to just go and get that fellow. I think that deep down the officer knew that we were telling the truth but he was upset that we were hunting on Sunday and interrupted his family time. I feel like he should have went and charged the fellow who gave us permission to hunt land that he knew that he didn't own and let us go on about our day. What happened to us could have happened to anybody. Tell me how many folks have asked for permission to hunt and then asked for proof that the fellow who gave the permission owned the land.


----------



## bubbafowler

*well....*

Ive never had any bad problems with the wardens.  Ive actually had one pull me back to the boat ramp when my buddies motor blew up.  My uncle is really good friends with the warden on his land in alabama, and he walks the land weekly.  this has completely stopped the poaching problem and he has given my uncle some good insight on where the deer are.  I actually plan on working an internship with him this summer, to see exactly hwat the job is like.  Maybe if we all did this we would have a greater respect for them.


----------



## gadeerwoman

Jody, that's why I asked. I think you would have walked out of court free and clear if a judge had heard the story.  Unfortunately I've heard other folks who got taken the same way you did with somebody thinking they were pulling a big joke and giving someone permission to hunt or fish...even giving them stuff that was in a yard. Seldom does the person who lied get caught it seems. Sounds like the warden didn't want to take the time to either check it out or someone had called him to report it to start with...possibly the very person who gave you permission.


----------



## Jody Hawk

Exactly. I feel like if he was any kind of respectable officer that he would have gotten me, my buddy, the real land owner, the man that gave us permission and himself together and we could have gotten to the bottom of it. I know in my heart that I did nothing wrong that day so I can live with it.


----------



## grouper sandwich

Jody, you're situation is why I carry a copy of the lease agreement, with name  and contact of land owner and names and contacts of lease members, both in my vehicle and on my person.  We're fourtunate, however, in that the game warden in our area is personal friends with one of our members.  But still, you just never know.


----------



## hunter7

if the state owns the wild game deer turkeys hogs etc then why are people allowed to have high fenced areas for hunting purposes? when they have a high fenced area that is locked down how can they patrol it for broken game laws? i'm not a high fence hunter at all but how many laws does anyone think is being broken there? if the state owns the wild life then the high fence hunters should be made to take them down so that they could be patrolled just like any other land for broken game laws


----------



## discounthunter

people can get permission to "own "wildlife.there are several deer farms around the south.


----------



## zksailfish

*game wardens*

On my last lease in FL. Three time a game warden walked up and ask to see my hunting liscense and to see if we had corn out. My lease was 3 hours from my home so basically he ruined 3 of my hunts. It was the same game warden all 3 times. The first 2 times I was nice, the third I thought I was going to get arrested.This property was private and only had 6 hunters on it. we always went by the book and we never had a reason for them to be on our lease.


----------



## Throwback

> if the state owns the wild game deer turkeys hogs etc then why are people allowed to have high fenced areas for hunting purposes?



MONEY. 

And shame on you for not knowing that.  

T


----------



## hunter7

throwback you are exactly right money plus politics its all in who you know or can pay off to ignore the fact


----------



## Researcher31726

wildlands said:
			
		

> As someone has said they have many tricks.



They have to....


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors

Bottom line, if they snoop around on our property or not, the protect wildlife, and it is beneficial. I hate them on my property, but there are some idiots out there, and one idiot ruins it for all of us ....so just respect the game warden...but....show his picture...


----------



## sweatequity

*Is his pic*

on one of these 14 pages?


----------



## gabowman

orion1mdl said:
			
		

> I'd be tempted to give the officer a call, and just say that it was brought to my attention that he had been on my property, looking around. I'd say I was sorry to have missed him, but if he'd like to come back out. I'd be happy to show him around and answer any questions he might have.
> 
> It's been my experience that getting to know the warden in your area, and letting him, (or her) get know you, others that will be hunting there, and your property,  can go a long way in reducing problems in the future.



After reading 6 pages on this post the above is the best advice I have read. Getting to know your local wardens is a hugh plus to any hunter/land owner. From the sound of some of the posts I read it seems some would like to do away with GW's altogether and then where'd we be. Nothing wrong with supplemental feeding and if you did get to meet the warden and take him on a tour you'd get the chance to show what you're trying to accomplish for the deer herd. You may even get some great advice from someone that's seem about everything during his encounters afield. I applaud the GW for actually having the time to get out away from the desk and doing some leg work. With the shortage of GW's in my area seems everyone gets away with everything. I'd love knowing my dollars actually go to something beneficial to me, and that would be conserving the fish and game in my area.


----------



## deermeat270

If we have any Wilkes/Lincoln cty gamewardens on the board I am hereby inviting you to dinner at our huntclub.  Thanks for checking on our land when I am not there or able to look after it.

Deer


----------



## letmeoutside

Pole Axer said:
			
		

> I know that in my neck of the woods they do fly overs in a helicopter to spot bait when the leaves are off the trees . Then start bustin' when turkey season opens . There is also a "open field " doctrine in the laws which says law enforcement can go walkin' and lookin' as long as it's not on the "curtilage" of your residence .  They can come look all they want on my property . Keeps out the poachers !



This sounds correct to me (at least from what I remember from my college days).


----------



## MoeBirds

HOGDOG76 said:
			
		

> I GO TO GREAT PAINS TO ELIMINATE ALL SCENT WHEN I HUNT SO A WARDEN IN HIS UNIFORM AND BOOTS HE WORE PUMPING GAS WALKING AROUND MY STANDS FOR NO GOOD REASON IRRITATES ME. I CAME OUT OF THE WOODS ONE TIME TO FIND ONE DIGGING IN MY TRUCK!! SEEMS LIKE THE BEST IDEA TO ME IS BUY A TRAPPING LICENSE AND PLACE THE BIGGEST LEGHOLD ALLOWED NEAR YOUR SPOT FOR "COYOTES"  I LOCK MY TRUCK NOW!!



There's an "IDEA" that could earn you a bright orange Scent-Lok suit to wear in your scent-free cell for a few years  !?


----------



## Sportsman 500

Not sure I understand the complaining from the peanut gallery.  A Warden is doing his job and provided you are a legal hunter can be your friend and a great asset.  We have gotten to know our Warden over the years from when he first came on our land and since we hunt right and are good to him he repays the favor.  We on ocassion have had a problem with poachers and what we think are local kids and the Warden spends a little time on our land and makes a few visits to near by homes and guess what....problems went/go away.


----------



## GeauxLSU

Sportsman 500 said:
			
		

> Not sure I understand the complaining from the peanut gallery.


Really?


----------



## sweatequity

*Are we*

gonna get the pics or what?


----------



## trace

*Beware of the Wardens*

On a different club we had , nobody had ever broken a law for 16 years. Wildlifes little book says that you can use feeders as long as you are not hunting 200yrds.of that feeder. At turkey season, a warden had found a deer feeder, Sat on it all day. Stopped me on the way back to camp and tried to write me a ticket for hunting over bait. I was hunting 2 miles away. Then he shows me a book as big as a bible full of rules, tells me that he had been on that land for 2 weeks trying to catch anybody. That the proseeds go to the Co. Intrapment. Ala. They are not allowed on private property without premission of land owner. Lets be real, they are treaspassing.


----------



## Todd E

The pic is in here.

You just have to wade through all the posts to find it.


----------



## WSB

I wish a wardon would keep a check on our lease and catch the trespassers that we are having problems with.


----------



## Cleankill47

The picture's on page 11 in the thread.


----------



## MoeBirds

Cleankill47 said:
			
		

> The picture's on page 11 in the thread.



 Just for clarification;

The pic on pg. 11 is NOT a pic of the original-threadsters', but a pic by one of the posters with a story attatched preceding it.


The original-threadster has wisely (IMO)chosen _not_ to post the Game Warden's picture.


----------



## tyler1

If you know who he is how about give him a call and walk around the place with him.  Show him you have nothing to hide.   I would sure call him to do a site visit before deer season if you have feeders.  Game Wardens don't have to have permission.  They can go places that the cops can't go.


----------



## BirdRanger04

Fish and game enforcement is great and I have been on the hard end of it because I did not read the regs up in Alaska and I took my fine with a smile and now read cover to cover the rules and regs where ever I hunt and fish. He was also very informitive as he wrote the ticket. HA HA HA great job to all enforcement folks.


----------



## MCBUCK

IMO.....I wouldn't  mind it as a general rule...In fact I would welcome it, but you all know there is an ACLU member out there screamong about "illegal search and seizure".


----------



## GA1dad

If it were me, I'd contact the local DNR and try to find out who he is. Then I'd introduce myself and show him the picture. From there, you can either befriend the man, or offend the man. That will be determined by the tone that YOU set. You never know, you may need to call him one day to defend YOUR property for YOU. I bet he'd go the extra mile for a man that HE considers friendly quicker than he would for someone who negatively confronted him.

Trust me,,,, it's always better to be on good terms with Law Enforcement Officers and Judges. Having them on your side is WIN-WIN!!!!!


----------



## jl840

*open field doctrine*

What makes a search illegal or unreasonable under the 4th admendment of constitution is the expectation of privacy. The open field doctrine relates there is no expectation of privacy. Open field does not have to be a field, it can be wooded property.


----------



## Spotlite

I dont care if they come on my place, I might even ask them to help me drag a deer out. I have never had any trouble out of any warden. Years ago, he is retired now and out of respect I will not call his name, he stopped me a couple of times coming out the  woods and asked to search my vehicle. Our property used a power line right of way to get in and out of and when I got to the pavemant, he was sitting at the gate. I got out of the way, he searched and didnt hold me up long at all and I was on the way home. I am glad they search and look, I hope they find things out and stop poachers before they get the chance to poach. My current property has no lock on the gate, is not posted and the wardens are welcome anytime. Just dont sit in my stand. Ive already had to give one up to my wife. If you have nothing to hide, whats the big issue?


----------



## Randy

Spotlite said:
			
		

> I am glad they search and look, I hope they find things out and stop poachers before they get the chance to poach. My current property has no lock on the gate, is not posted and the wardens are welcome anytime. Just dont sit in my stand. Ive already had to give one up to my wife. If you have nothing to hide, whats the big issue?



What if they come in a look and search and find something you did not put there but another member did or a poacher did and then they are waiting on "who ever" comes in to hunt and then you will be caught and ticketed?


----------



## Spotlite

Randy said:
			
		

> What if they come in a look and search and find something you did not put there but another member did or a poacher did and then they are waiting on "who ever" comes in to hunt and then you will be caught and ticketed?




I think a little logic plays a role, that is no different than someone planting dope on your property. They know or at least have an idea if your setup or if your aware of something being on your property. If the warden is snooping around, aint too many poachers gonna stick around. I ve run into a lot of situations over the years and in my area, never had a problem. Just like any other type of officer, they know the little secrets to tell if your lying to them or not, they got a feel if your straight up. Back to, if you have nothing to hide, you should not be bothered with them on your property.


----------



## wickedjester

Several of my friends are game wardens,several LE'S as well.

They are doing a fine job as far as this ole boy is concerned.

Ive invited a few to look over my property as we had a few poachers.To my surprise they caught 3.

I say let em come!
As far as them being on a trail camera.So what?

Ive got pictures of alot of people on mine,Glad a few were game wardens.

Guys and Gals in the Field keep up the good work.

Chris


----------



## Randy

After my new post maybe some of you will re-think your positions.  And now you see why I kept saying I wanted to respond but couldn't at the time.


----------

